# خطوات صناعة الحلوى الطحينية



## وريث القيسين (1 يوليو 2011)

أولا تحضير الطحينة البيضاء

يلاحظ أن صناعة الحلاوة الطحينية يدخل في تركيبها العديد من المركبات وخاصة الطحينية البيضاء ويتم تجهيزها على النحو التالي : 
1- يغسل السمسم الأبيض حيث ينقع في الماء لمدة 4ساعات حتى يتم تشربه ونزع القشور بآله مزودة بمضارب خشبية لضرب الحبوب وإزالة القشور عن الأجزاء اللينة ثم ينقع في محلول ملحي فتطفو حبوب السمسم ويمكن فصلها بسهوله من القشور التي تترسب إلى القاع .ثم يتم غسل الحبوب لعدة مرات لإزالة آثار الملح . 
2- يعبأ السمسم داخل حافظات ويترك لمدة من الوقت حتى يصفى الماء العالق به ويحمص في أفران معدة لذلك مع تقليبه باستمرار وهذا التسخين يساهم في عمليه تخثير للبروتينات حتى يمكن فصل الزيت من البذور كما أن عملية التحميص تساهم بشكل كبير لإعطاء النكهة الخاصة للطحينية الناتجة ويؤثر على اللون تعدد الأنواع فهناك أنواع بيضاء وهناك أنواع سمراء(بني). 
3- بعد عمليه التحميص يترك السمسم بعيدا على ألواح خشبية حتى يبرد ثم يطحن في طواحين حجرية بعد ذلك سوف تسيل الطحينة البيضاء ويلاحظ عليها أن نسبه الزيت بها عالية .




ثانيا صناعة الحلوى​

1- طبخ السكر مع مستخلص عرق الحلاوة (شرش الحلوى) "وهي جذور نباتية تساهم في إعطاء حلاوة الطحينية القوام والتماسك" وحمض الستريك على درجة حرارة عالية فى أوعية خاصة مزودة بمقلب وذلك حتى تحول الخليط الى قوام متجانس مميز وتتكون الخلطة من 
( 100 كجم سكروز + 18 لتر ماء + 50 جم حامض ستريك + 800 مل مستخلص عرق حلاوة).

2- يتم إضافة الطحينة البيضاء ويتم ذلك بعد تمام الطبخ والتهوية وتوزيع المخلوط فى أوعية خاصة حيث يضاف لكل وعاء كمية من الطحينة البيضاء مساوية لكمية مخلوط السكر المطبوخ أى أنها تمثل 50 % من مكونات الحلوى .

3- يتم الخلط وإضافة مواد النكهة ويتم ذلك بعد ترك الأوعية حتى تبرد قليلا ثم تخلط محتويات كل وعاء بالأيدى المغطاة لتفادى التأثيرات الضارة لدرجة الحرارة ويستمر الخلط حتى الوصول للقوام المميز للحلوى الطحينية عندئذ يتم اضافة مواد النكهه حسب الرغبة .

4- تعبئة الحلوى فى علب صفيح بعد أن تبرد أو فى قوالب خشبية أو تشكل على شكل قوالب اسطوانية مغطاة بورق قصدير وسوليفان مع وضع اسم المنتج والمكونات والوزن وكذلك تاريخ النتاج والانتهاء على العبوة. 





مشاكل تواجه صناعة الحلوى:-​




أولا مشاكل متعلقة بالمواد المضافة​

1- فإن حلاوة الطحينية تحتوي على نسبه كبيرة من السكر حيث يضاف أكثر من 55% سكر المائدة إلى الطحينية السائلة .وقد يضاف بدلاً من السكر (العسل الأسود) بنسبة 25- 35% من السكر حيث يضاف إلى الطحينية لذلك فان استهلاك كميات كبيرة من الطحينية له تأثير بزيادة الوزن حيث أنها تحتوي على نسبه كبيرة من السعرات الحرارية لذلك يجب الحرص من هذه النقطة المهمة التي قد تؤدي إلى حدوث السمنة وارتفاع السكر في الدم وخاصة إنها كذلك لا تحتوي على ألياف غذائية وخاصة بعد إزالة والتخلص من القشرة

2-إن تصنيع الحلاوة الطحينية في أغلب الأحيان يتطلب إضافة مواد مضافة إما لإكساب اللون أو الطعم أو التثبت أو الحفظ ولقد استخدم في عملية تبييض الحلاوة مادة التيتانيوم عند تصنيع حلاوة الطحينية حيث إن العديد من المصانع الخاصة بالطحينة تستخدم مادة مبيضة تجعل الحلاوة الطحينية أكثر بياضاً ونصعاً مما يزيد من الإقبال عليها وبالتالي تظهر أنها سليمة وخالية من العيوب والتي تشير الدراسات العلمية أن له دور كبير في حدوث مشاكل صحيه وخاصة السرطان.
ومما يزيد من تفاقم المشكلة هو :-
يقبل العديد من الناس وخاصة كبار السن والأطفال على تناول الطحينية حيث كما أسلفنا تتصف حلاوة الطحينية بالعديد من الصفات مثل الطعم الحلو والناتج من إضافة السكر بكمية كبيرة وكذلك احتواؤها على زيوت عديدة كما أن سهولة هضمها أدى إلى زيادة الإقبال عليها فهي تذوب وتهضم بشكل كبير في الفم ومن أسباب إقبال الناس عليها بالإضافة للون والطعم والقوام فهي ماده غذائية رخيصة الثمن ولكن للأسف هناك العديد من المحاذير عليها .




ثانيا بالاضافة لذلك فهناك أخطاء شائعة فى صناعة الحلوى الطحينية منها :-​

*1- **حدوث تسكير للحلوى وخشونة فى قوامها ويرجع ذلك لقلة اضافة حامض الستريك أو عدم اضافته اساسا.*
*2- **زيادة ميوعة الحلوى نتيجة زيادة كمية الحامض عن اللازم حيث تمتص رطوبة من الجو.*
*3- **زيادة تماسك وتصلب قوام الحلوى مما قد يؤدى لخروج بعض الزيت من الحلوى أو النز بسبب زيادة كمية عرق الحلاوة المضافة.*
*4- **ارتفاع درجة حرارة تحميص السمسم عن الحد المناسب مما يؤدى لتلف صفات البذور حيث تتكون طبقة صلبة على السطح بينما يظل الاندوسبرم رطب وحالة الجفاف السطحى هذه غير مرغوب فيها.*
*5- *خلط مكونات الحلوى على درجة حرارة مرتفعه يؤدى لانفصال جزء من الزيت وتلف قوام الحلوى.
6- عدم إتمام التحميص يؤدى لعدم تجانس الحلوى مع خشونتها. 





أهم المقترحات لحل هذه المشاكل:-​

*1- **التقليل من تناول الحلوى فى الوجبات الغذائية وخاصة لكبار السن **حيث يضاف أكثر من 55% سكر المائدة إلى الطحينية السائلة مما يؤدى لزيادة الوزن حيث أنها تحتوي على نسبه كبيرة من السعرات الحرارية**كما تؤدى **لحدوث** السمنة وارتفاع السكر في الدم** كذلك كثرة تناولها للأطفال مع عدم العناية بنظافة الأسنان تؤدى لحدوث تسوس الأسنان..*
*2- **زيادة الرقابة على تصنيع الحلوى ومدى مطابقتها للمواصفات القياسية وعدم استخدام التيتانيوم فى تبييض الحلوى من قبل الجهات المراقبة والمتابعة للتصنيع من استخدام هذه المادة لتلافى طمع وجهل المصنعين**.*
*3- **ضبط كمية الحامض المضافة وعدم زيادتها أو نقصها**.*
*4- **اضافة عرق الحلاوة بكميات مناسبة وعدم تعديه النسب المسموح بها لأنه قد يسبب حدوث اسهال **Diarrhea **كما قد يسبب تكسير خلايا الدم الحمراء لاحتوائه على مادة السابونين **.*
*5- *ضبط درجة حرارة تحميص السمسم وضبط درجة الحرارة بصفه عامه أثناء الصناعة حتى لا يتكون اللون البنى مما يدفع بعض المصنعين إلى إضافة بعض المواد الكيمائية التي تزيل اللون البني وتعطي الحلاوة لوناً ابيض بتركيزات عالية منها مما يضر بصحة المستهلك.
6- القائمين والعاملين على صناعة الحلوى ذات خبرة ودراية كافية بأساسيات التصنيع ومراعاة الضمير فى إنتاج مثل هذه المنتجات التى سيتم ضخها فى الأسواق فالمتضرر الوحيد هو المستهلك.
7- تعبأ الحلوى فى عبوات مناسبة تمنع نفاذ الرطوبة إليها وتمنع نفاذ الحشرات اليها وعوامل الفساد الاخرى 



منقول من مهندس أحمد






... وريثكـ


----------



## jak88 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسن صناعات (7 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكو من انفصال الزيت عن الطنية بالرقم تقليلي لي عرق الحلاوة


----------



## إبراهيم حمدى (9 فبراير 2013)

*بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وحلما.............*


----------



## عصام سالمان (14 فبراير 2013)

مشكوور و الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## د.عماد (18 مارس 2013)

جزاك اللة الخير واعزك ورفع قدرك 
الحلاوة الطحنية الشعر ماطرق صناعتها


----------

